# School me on T-jet sprayer tips



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

So I have a Walker GHS MT mower, with a 25 gallon boom sprayer attachment. The stock sprayer tips suck at best, I want to upgrade to the sprayer nozzles to a non drip tip and have the ability to selectively turn each nozzle on or off for my application. I will probably have to modify the sprayer boom a little to accommodate the new T-jet nozzles. I have three sprayer tips on the boom which sits approx 18-20" over the turf. have looked at the T-jet charts and become paralyzed by over analyzing all the choices, can someone school me on the correct nozzles to purchase??


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> So I have a Walker GHS MT mower, with a 25 gallon boom sprayer attachment. The stock sprayer tips suck at best, I want to upgrade to the sprayer nozzles to a non drip tip and have the ability to selectively turn each nozzle on or off for my application. I will probably have to modify the sprayer boom a little to accommodate the new T-jet nozzles. I have three sprayer tips on the boom which sits approx 18-20" over the turf. have looked at the T-jet charts and become paralyzed by over analyzing all the choices, can someone school me on the correct nozzles to purchase??


Have you read this TeeJet nozzle discussion

If you have just let us know and we can go from there!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> So I have a Walker GHS MT mower, with a 25 gallon boom sprayer attachment. The stock sprayer tips suck at best, I want to upgrade to the sprayer nozzles to a non drip tip and have the ability to selectively turn each nozzle on or off for my application. I will probably have to modify the sprayer boom a little to accommodate the new T-jet nozzles. I have three sprayer tips on the boom which sits approx 18-20" over the turf. have looked at the T-jet charts and become paralyzed by over analyzing all the choices, can someone school me on the correct nozzles to purchase??


I would look at the QJ200 or QJ300 diaphragm check valve nozzle bodies. They offer drip-free shutoff, and will accept any Quick TeeJet Cap/Nozzle.

​
Then you would choose the appropriate size/shape clamp to fit your boom:

​
For added drip free security, you could use these check valve strainers. It's a good idea to use the recommended mesh strainer for your selected nozzle anyway, and this one has an integral ball check. The strainer is inserted up into the nozzle body before you twist the Quick TeeJet Cap on - so this basically puts a check valve as close as you can get to the nozzle tip.








All of the above would be available at a place like Sprayer Depot.

The shutoff feature is a little trickier - I am not aware of a TeeJet nozzle body that offers a shutoff, but my first thought would be to just put a little 1/2" barbed micro ball valve inline upstream of the nozzle(s) you want to be able to shut off.








Finally, most TeeJet nozzle performance charts are based on 20" spacing between nozzles and 20" off the ground - so your 18-20" should be fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

To add to what Ware just posted.

I added these to my Franken-Sprayer to allow me to shut off the 2 outside valves for when I do the hell strip in my front lawn. They just replace the caps that are on the Valve bodies and allow you to quickly shut a valve off.










I also don't use the strainers for the nozzles either as I have an inline strainer already and I feel it will get all the big stuff before it gets to the nozzle. I've never had an issue yet.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

yep still lost here as I was before - the walker sprayer has 90PSI operating pressure which seems outside of some of the basic specs for some of the nozzles. My sprayer has three nozzles spaced 30" apart for 60" total spread spraying 96" pattern sitting 18" off the ground. Below are the pictures of the sprayer itself which show the flat bar sections instead of square or round boom. I think I can buy some square tubing and modify the boom for that part. But still lost on which nozzle bodies and nozzles that would work with my pressures and system. I just plan on sprayer Primo and maybe Fe2 as I hired out a company to do, pre emergent, fertilizer, insecticide ect...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> yep still lost here as I was before - the walker sprayer has 90PSI operating pressure which seems outside of some of the basic specs for some of the nozzles. My sprayer has three nozzles spaced 30" apart for 60" total spread spraying 96" pattern sitting 18" off the ground. Below are the pictures of the sprayer itself which show the flat bar sections instead of square or round boom. I think I can buy some square tubing and modify the boom for that part. But still lost on which nozzle bodies and nozzles that would work with my pressures and system. I just plan on sprayer Primo and maybe Fe2 as I hired out a company to do, pre emergent, fertilizer, insecticide ect...


*PRESSURE*
Yeah, 90psi is going to be off the TeeJet performance charts. I'm surprised it doesn't have some sort of relief valve. My Spreader-Mate (and MQ's Franken-Sprayer) uses a TeeJet Relief Valve:

​
That said, does the sprayer have a pressure gauge that you are reading? Or is the 90psi just the pump rating? Those diaphragm pumps will have a max gpm/psi rating printed on the name plate, but it may not be operating at that pressure.

*NOZZLE SPACING*
Different nozzle manufacturers may specify different spacing recommendations, but what you'll see on most TeeJet performance charts is a section that looks like this:

​
Recommended spacing between nozzles is 20" and recommended spray height is either 20" or 30", depending on whether you're using an 80° or 110° pattern nozzle. This spacing yields an optimal coverage profile - similar to maintaining head-to-head spacing on an irrigation system.

If you are replacing the flat bar with square or round tube to accommodate TeeJet nozzle bodies/clamps, I would plan on using 20" spacing - meaning you would need 4 nozzles on a 60" boom. Effective spray width would be 80".


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

The help and information in these threads never cease to amaze me. Nice work guys! :thumbup:


----------

